
Researchers Gave Octopuses Ecstasy, and  What Happened Next - jaboutboul
http://fortune.com/2018/09/20/octopuses-ecstasy-cuddly/
======
DonHopkins
What happened next when they mixed Lobsters and Marijuana and Octopuses and
MDMA?

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-
canada-45586131](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-45586131)

Sharknado II: Lobstopusgigglorgy

